# dislodgement of drainage tube with stitch repair



## j-fowler57 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a medicare pt. who came into the ED for a "dislodgement" (not completely just loose) of a chest drainage tube. The ED dr. put in a couple of sutures to hold in place. Need help with dx code and CPT for procedure. I have V58.8 attention to artificial opening. (I don't think is accurate) and 12001 for simple suture. These codes edit out against each other stating they aren't likely. 

What else is there to use??? I am drawing a blank 

Have a good MONDAY and thanks for any help!!


----------



## hewitt (Jul 23, 2012)

Not sure what documentation was taken, but maybe you can consider a 99282?


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jul 23, 2012)

hewitt said:


> Not sure what documentation was taken, but maybe you can consider a 99282?



Thank you Hewitt   but I need a ICD-9 diagnosis code for reason he came in which is "chest drainage tube came loose "(drs. words )and the CPT procedure code for the stitch the dr. put in to keep it in place ( I think it should be 12001 for procedure.... it was simple).

I have the E/M level but not sure what admitting dx and procedure codes to use.


----------



## hewitt (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry about that. I guess I misunderstood your statement, "Need help with dx code and CPT for procedure." You might want to consider ICD-9 996.59. I gave the E/M code because there may be problems coding 12001 in addition to the E/M.


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jul 23, 2012)

hewitt said:


> Sorry about that. I guess I misunderstood your statement, "Need help with dx code and CPT for procedure." You might want to consider ICD-9 996.59. I gave the E/M code because there may be problems coding 12001 in addition to the E/M.



I quite understand and THANK you so much!! I kept coming up with this code just wasn't sure if that was what it should have been. Will try the 12001 w/ the E/M. But thanks anyways!!!!


----------

